# new girl :)



## hayley225 (Nov 13, 2009)

hello i have just bought myself a 52 plate tt 225 in red...... i love it  
im living in edinburgh but from northern ireland.... hope to get modifying soon, makin it my own.....
the last lady that owned was a smoker, so this weekend task is to revamp the interior, clean the leather etc ... 
i will get pictures up next week...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hiya hayley, welcome.

get it remaped asap :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome Hayley


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome  dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Hayley, Welcome to the TTF, You picked the best colour, Yes, lets see some pics..
Hoggy.


----------



## hayley225 (Nov 13, 2009)

yes it will be getting remapped after christmas hopefully..... in the near future i am hoping to get a black vinal wrap on the roof, give the wheels a mega clean up and get the lips highly polished, get the interior minted, get a boot gauge fitted, dump valve and induction kit! 
oh where does the changer stay, i looked in the boot and under passanger seat but not there, maybe it has been taken out, not too sure! really happy with my car, love it 
i have had a few quick cars in the past (evo 5 and integra type r) but im enjoying the comfort aspect of the tt.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Hayley, CD changer should be passenger side, rear seat compartment.
Hoggy.


----------



## hayley225 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Hayley, CD changer should be passenger side, rear seat compartment.
> Hoggy.


ahh right i didnt check there!! lol thanks chum


----------

